# Dateiendungen auslesen



## erdmulch (11. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will ein kleines Programm schreiben dass mir verschiedene Strings ausliest.
bzw es handelt sich um dateiendungen.
z.B. endet die Datei mit pdf soll Aktion A ausgeführt werden
endet die Datei mit txt soll Aktion B ausgeführt werden

kann mir jemand sagen wie man so eine IF Anweisung programmiert? gibt es in Java ein Methode in der man nach Dateiendungen suche kann?

danke im voraus!


----------



## Murray (11. Mrz 2011)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie man so eine IF Anweisung programmiert?




```
String fn = file.getName().toLowerCase();
if ( fn.endsWith( ".txt")) {
  /* ... */
} else if ( fn.endsWith( ".pdf")) {
  /* ... */
}else {
  /* ... */
}
```



erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> gibt es in Java ein Methode in der man nach Dateiendungen suche kann?


Willst Du Dateien mit bestimmten Endungen suchen? Dann sieh dir mal File (Java Platform SE 6) an.


----------

